# Feeling a bit lost after finding out about husband and chat



## Annabell84 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have been with my husband for 15 years now. We have had our ups and downs when it came to porn online and doing it behind my back. I just perfer to be open and honest...if you look at porn one first have a fun time with me...if i am away don't hide everything or quickly close net windows... 

We got to a point to talk and even watch porn together. ..each of us has a tumblr to share sexy pics to each other. His is open for me to go in and look around.

He is really into anal not my top pick but i still do it whrn i am able to because i know he loves it so much....i notice there was a lot of pics from one girls blog...at first i thought it was nothing until i notice he sent pics of anal to her (random ones he found online because d he is into anal a lot ).... 

I found out also he sends text even to the point of saying "i think we could be great friends though (be hard to keep our clothes on ).... 

Sencond comment was asking if she likes anything else other than anal...she said no...which i told him in the past if we ever did a threesome that was off limits to do with another girl...even after finding out thats all she wants.....

Another comment was "i know you live here so if i drive up can i have u? I can bring my wife to watch"

Now we have talked about threesomes and decided not a good idea..ok to watch porn but not in person...

I feel like his obsession with anal is now getting him attracted to this girl and he wants her, it has taken the wind out of my dails and not sure what to do....


Bring it up and tell him he has crossed a line that is killing me...i even thought about printing out his texts and putting it in a V-card to make a point of how far he has gone off...i just don't know. .i try to hive be flexible with his likes, and i feel like its never enough....and now this girl...


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Tell him that he has crossed the line. Dont be soft with this....he needs to stop chatting with this woman. 

Your marriage is in triuble already wuth this behavior. If you want it to end realky fast....do a threesome. If you think he would want it only once, think again.


----------

